# Blue Buffalo



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

FYI: For all you folks who feed Blue Buffalo, there is a coupon(s) in this Sunday's paper. $5 off!! A coupon for treats too which I will use


----------



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

Just a question I've done a lot of research on food. The best source for high end dog food is a local pets mart, they sell innova, blue wilderness and wellness. Which brand does everyone recommend ? I think I'm leaning towards blue wilderness . It's grain free and all I see are positive reviews. I've read the threads on here about food, and all 3 seem good . Just wondering


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

All 3 are fine choices. The one that is best for you is the one your dog will eat


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had good luck with grain free foods, so I'm feeding Wilderness. The cat even likes to occasionally sneak a few pieces!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

If you sign up for info on their site they send you a $5 coupon. We are feeding BB chicken and rice puppy. Lucy literally inhales it!!!! We will probably switch to grain free when she is older.


----------

